# APC banner



## exxon (Jun 12, 2005)

hi all..

Im making a website about.. well guess.. the first letter is a 'p' as in 'pants'..
Well, I thought about putting a nice little banner link to APC on it.. but where can I find such one??


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

You can use photoshop to create one or have someone else do it for you. I could certainly do it.

jB


----------



## exxon (Jun 12, 2005)

ah ok.. great.. just thought that APC had their 'own' banners, but I'll give it a try then.. otherwise I will know who to contact


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Lars,

Thanks, I'll send you our banner tonight. 

Thanks Jason!


----------



## exxon (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks.. that would be great..


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't forget to post the link to your new site when you get up and running too....


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Here it is.


----------

